# Hybred siting on eggs



## colum (Jul 3, 2012)

One of my hybrids is sitting on 6 eggs she is 3 years old and one of the best hens that we have she follows my 9 year old around and will even sit up on his lap when he is on the swing. But about 2 weeks ago she starred siting on her eggs but when she comes out to go for a poo she looks like someone that has been on the drink for days is there anything I need to watch out for . Thanks


----------

